# Wedding night herf



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Since the wedding was family only we wanted to share some drinks and cigars with some friends. Invited a few to Robusto's for some fun and laughs. As always it was a lot of fun, and even had some show up that told me they couldn't make. 

Pic 1. Sam and Martha (cypress and samsgrl)

Pic 2. Joel and David (can't remember Joel's screen name LOL and Dhutch)

Pic 3. My sister Karen and her husband Gabe

Pic 4. David, Sam, and Martha

Pic 5. Brian and Bo (Bigfoot and sysrock)

Pic 6. Tiffany, Brian, and me

Pic 7. Clay and Bo (Clavery and sysrock)

Pic 8. David, Cliff, and Bo (Dhutch, cdowden3691, sysrock)

Pic 9. Tiffany, Rhonda, Troy, and me (vegasgirl, patefegreen, boomerd35, and tx_tuff)


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

I was dog tired, but what the hell. Glad we made it out.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad to see everyone there.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like you all had some fun, and congrats again on the wedding


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry we missed it, but I will see you guys soon. Everyone looks like that had a good time.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I'm jealous. I didn't smoke a cigar at my wedding.


----------



## notyeraveragechick (May 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Long life together and long ashes to ya!!!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great way to spend the night!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great looking herf


----------

